# The Sign Of The Aquila



## Dejah (May 9, 2009)

So i just finished reading Descent of angles. A great book but starting on page 317 they start making the "Sign Of The Aquila". I allways thought that the "sign Of The Aquila" was more of a religious symbol, coming into practice after the emperior was being worshiped as a god. i only say this because it can be used to word of chaos. So when does it come about? Who makes it and why? I am Eager for your thoughts and imput!


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

I think in the early days it was used as a sign of allegiance and as a salute. It certainly became a religious thing after the Emperor's ascension.

But then again, it could be mis-used in the case of Descent of Angels; that is the worst book ever published by black library imo.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Epic has a point I love the DA story and Decent of Angels gave a round about fluff to the DA and made the Lion seem like kind of a prink in the end imo.
However your right in the book people throw the Aquilla around kinda out of the blue. In the Blood Angels Omnibus Rafen uses it to pray. Given the Four books and the time period i think Epic is right on the mark.


----------



## Sanguine1 (May 9, 2009)

Well the sign of the Acquilla is made by Euphrati Keeler way before then I believe when the Lecition Divinatus was in its fledgling state it was used as a sign of allegiance at meetings. 

I'm not sure exactly where but I know it was mentioned in a few of the first four books and I know for sure that the silent sister hood uses it as a salute in flight of the eisenstein.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

I got the impression that it pretty much replaced the hand shake for offical/ miltary business (a bit like the nazi salute did in germany during WW2).


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

You know, i actually want to know, how the sign is made?! I mean, we all know how the big or small cross sign looks like, and we know how the aquilla looks like, but I dunno how the hell you can make that sign with your hand?! would someone tell me?


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

If I remember correctly the sign is where the hands are placed against the chest palm down and the thumbs are pressed together forming the two heads.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

The Blackadder said:


> If I remember correctly the sign is where the hands are placed against the chest palm down and the thumbs are pressed together forming the two heads.


exactly, like shadow pupets


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

In a bird shaped thing, like you are protecting your heart from the influence of chaos


----------



## DuesIncarmine (Jul 3, 2009)

it become a relgion when logar made his first book thats when it turned into a symbol but the space marines use it as a sulet (sorry misspelled)


----------

